# O2 Regulator for CPAP



## TTLWHKR (Oct 2, 2005)

Anyone know of an Oxygen Regulator for a portable cylinder that has the ability of 50LPM to use a CPAP?

I've been looking everywhere, and can't find one.

Anyone have input on this?


Also, anyone use these new carbon fiber medical _Oxygen_ cylinders. I see the hold more, but are five or six times more expensive.


----------



## Jon (Oct 3, 2005)

never heard of one. I know of regulators that give 50 PSI, then you can use a CPAP generator.

As for the carbon fiber cylinders. Supposed to be same idea as air packs. Lighter weight, and stronger.... you can hold 3000psi instead of 2000.

Jon


----------



## GFD940 (Oct 5, 2005)

What you are looking for is a regulator with a DISS port.  It is the threaded connection on the regulator which delivers 50 PSI.  I would also recommend a quick connect kit.  This way you can quickly connect to your onboard O2 with minimal interuption in treatment.

If you are looking at the carbon cylinders for added capacity you may also want to check into jumbo D cylinders.  They have about 30% more capacity and are about $25 more than a typical D tank.  They should also fit into your current airway bag.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GFD940_@Oct 5 2005, 02:07 PM
> * What you are looking for is a regulator with a DISS port. *


 No I'm not...

I have like three dozen of those.. It takes too much equipment hook ups. The dss to a hose, to a port, to a quick release, to another quick release to another hose....

I'll figure something out.

I was just trying to cut out 'the middle man', i.e. all the damn hoses, ports, valves and quick release doo-hickies.


----------

